# Breeding Feeder Guppies



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello, everyone, anyways I have like 12 feeders (for about a month now), my male female ratio is about 1:3 and I have a heavily planted approx. 8 gallon rubbermaind container for them, then I have another planted 5 gallon container that has two really pregnant female feeder guppies. I have been trying to breed these fish for like a month now and so far I have on managed to get like 7 fry from like 2 females. What should I do to increase the amount of fry that I have? For some reason I have a lor a very pregnant females but no little ones. What should I do? In addition, I don't want to breed convict cichlids.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you may want a grow out tank for the fry and in the breeder tank i think guppies like to have

some kinda floating plant with lots of roots hangin down for the fry to hide around in

*here some stuff buddy*
*right here buddy*
*right here buddy*
*last one for now*

if you want more just put "breeding guppies" in your search deal, thats all i did

i didnt read any of this so i dont know the quality of it but it should give you a good ideal


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

First of all , thank you for your post and secondly, yes I have those plants, I believe they are called "java moss" and also I have to say that I have a separate container for the young.

Thank you, again.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Usually it isn't worth it to raise feeders, you'd definitely need a larger system and many many fish (depending on what you're feeding of course)


----------

